# My 50 Hagen rimless reef tank [ coral update Sept.16/12}



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

When I started in Feb. 15/2012








May 1/12








July 15/12








Sept. 15/12








Sept. 16/12 new Candy Cane from J&L


----------



## AcidFear (Aug 19, 2012)

Tank looks awesome! Id love to start a salt water tank but a little out of my budget right now... plus dont have that much more space for another tank


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice Laurie!


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Wow, your softies are looking awesome... Are you going to get another mandarin?

Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Not as long as I have a 6 line wrasse, too much competition for copods.


----------



## bcorchidguy (Jan 14, 2011)

Guy, good choice on keeping the mandarin alone for now, J&l sells copepods in a bottle but you need a refugium to get them really solid and established. Reef tanks are second to none in pure attraction value. softies and a few stoney corals.. wow.. I had to break mine down a couple years ago, our townhome walls were swelling and (not sure of the terminology) getting marks that obviously were from salt.) Anyay, the girlfriend, (bless her heart) didn't demand no more aquariums) just no more salt water tanks. So here I am starting a south/central american cichlid tank.

Dude it looks great, if you're a DIY type, PM me, I have some clear acrylic tube that's perfect for a DIY Kalk reactor and DIY calcium reactor.

Douglas


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Coral update my newest Candy Cane addition...............


----------

